# Snowboard Waxing kit



## jobryan (Nov 4, 2010)

So i think it's about time that i start waxing my own snowboard but i dont know what to get. Any suggestions? I dont need top of the line equipment but i also dont wan't junk. Would this be good?
http://www.amazon.com/DAKINE-2012-Super-Tune-Snowboard/dp/B0057WNNFA
Anything cheaper/better value? Thanks.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

That kit is great, it's the same one i have. If you are anything like me keep in mind you will be buying more ptex sticks right away, and the block of wax that comes with it does about 8-10 waxes. The tools it comes with are great, the iron is awesome and heats up right away. It's a good price for what you get imo.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

That's the kit I have too. I like it, I got it about 10 bucks cheaper on eBay. Here I found a steal for you on that kit. go to this link Dakine Super Tune Kit @ Sun and Ski Sports - FREE SHIPPING and add to your cart and at check out enter this 25% off code 4959 and its like 63 bucks and some change.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

^ thank you!!!


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

At that price you should be getting this, RaceWax Quality Snowboard Tuning Kit + Wax + Brush, you get more for your money and more items to use towards taking care of your edges, a waxing iron can be picked up for less than $10 at almost any thrift store


----------



## CaptainCanadian (Sep 11, 2011)

I picked up a kit from "Maplus", pretty decent kit. Very much like the Dakine kit, but I like it just the same. Comparably priced as well, for what it's worth.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

You can make your own waxing kit for dirt cheap, heres mine

Black and decker iron - $10
plastic scraper, free at home depot
Scotch bright pads, a huge box for them for 10 dollars at the local auto store, like enough that ill lose them before i use them.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Quantity said:


> At that price you should be getting this, RaceWax Quality Snowboard Tuning Kit + Wax + Brush, you get more for your money and more items to use toward taking care of your edges, a waxing iron can be picked up for less than $10 at almost any thrift store


My $.02...

I looked at that the year before last and wound up getting the next one up: RaceWax Deluxe Snowboard Tuning Kit: Wax + 3 Brush Kit









Racewax's brushes are excellent - I use the brass to clean and the horsehair after Scotchbrite for texturing. The edge tool dials in from 0º to 5º in 1/2º increments and includes a good file and a medium diamond hone. The only thing I added was a $9 iron. I know you can piece together an equivalent for less $, but for someone that is just starting out, sometimes paying a little more is worth the assurance of everything you need.


----------

